# [Frage] relative Kurzschlussspannung



## veritas (10 Februar 2011)

Moin Moin zusammen,

kann mir mal einer genau erklären was die "relative Kurzschlussspannung"
bedeutet, Ich weiss wie man sie ermittelt, und wie man damit rechnet,
bei Parallelbetrieb und so, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, was die genau 
aussagt?
Und wozu ich die in der Praxis brauche?

Kann mir das mal einer mit "einfachen Worten" kurz erklären, aber bitte
ganz leicht?!

Danke im Voraus.

MfG

Veritas


----------



## stift (11 Februar 2011)

http://www.fh-oow.de/fbi/we/el/eg/DOWNLOAD/Grundlagen/EG3/EG3_Kap_9_14_ Kap_9_17.pdf

schau mal auf seite 12...


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (11 Februar 2011)

Hi Veritas,

das ist eine Angabe, die darüber informiert, wie Spannungssteif sich der Trafo bei Belastung verhält.
Für die Auslegung z.B einer Niederspannungsverteilung ist diese Angabe nötig
für die Dimensionierung der Kurzschlußfestigkeit der Komponenten wie Sicherungsleisten, Leistungsschaltern... 
Die rel. Kurzschlußspannung gibt an, welche Spannung bei kurzgeschlossener Sekundärseite eines Trafos an die Primärseite angelegt werden darf, damit
in der Sekundärseite der Nennstrom fliesst. 
Passiert jetzt in der Verteilung ein Kurzschluss, liegt ja der selbe Fall vor (kurzgeschlossene Sekundärseite). Nur liegt der Trafo ja kurzzeitig immer noch am Netz, bis der vorgeschaltete Schutz auslöst. 
Mit der rel. Kurzschlußspannung kannst Du ausrechnen, welcher maximale Kurzschlußstrom in diesem Fall fließen kann. (Dreisatz)

Beispiel:
Drehstromtrafo 6KV / 400V, 100KVA, uk = 6%;

sekundärer Nennstrom = 100000VA/(1,73x400A) = 145 A

Den maximalen Kurzschlußstrom sekundär kaannst Du mit der Angabe uk =6% so ausrechnen: 145 A / 6 = 24 A; 24A x 100 = 2400 A

Dieser Strom (hier 2400 A) kann kurzzeitig durch die nach den Trafo geschalteten Schutzschalter fließen. Die dynamischen Kurzschlußkräfte könnten die Schaltelemente zerstören (mechanisch zerlegen).

Das musst Du schon immer Prüfen und bei Bedarf höherwertige Komponenten auswählen.

In diesem Fall brauchst Du Dir keine weiteren Gedanken um die Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Komponenten mehr machen, denn 6kA kurzschlußfestigkeit haben soviel ich weis alle gängigen Niederspannungsschaltgeräte.


----------



## veritas (11 Februar 2011)

WOW

Super Erklärung!!!!

Danke....


----------



## veritas (11 Februar 2011)

Wenn ich einen z.B. Trafo habe der Uk= 6 % hat,
und ich 2 Alternativen mit der selben Scheinleiszung habe,
aber der eine hat Uk=4% der andere 8%, dann nehme ich den mit 4%
weil der Spannungssteifer ist?


----------



## winnman (11 Februar 2011)

und Spannungssteifer = weniger Verlsute im Trafo = auf lange Sicht billiger im Betrieb.


----------



## ExGuide (11 Februar 2011)

veritas schrieb:


> ... aber der eine hat Uk=4% der andere 8%, dann nehme ich den mit 4% weil der Spannungssteifer ist?



Noch eine Ergänzung:
Je kleiner das uk, desto höher ist der auf der Sekundärseite mögliche Kurzschlussstrom - den die Abgangsschalter sicher schalten müssen.

Und noch etwas: Je kleiner die uk, desto geringer die Filterung gegen Oberschwingungen. Wenn Du Umrichterantriebe oder Gleichrichteranlagen auf der Sekundärseite betreibst, sollte die uk möglichst hoch sein, 8% wäre schon ein Wunschtraum. Dann sind die Netzrückwirkungen zum EVU stark gemildert.


----------

